# Donne CPU PowerPC G4 400Mhz



## Sylvioo (17 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

En train de faire du rangement chez moi, je tombe sur un processeur PowerPC G4 400Mhz.
Il est en parfait état de marche, il était dans un Powermac qui avait été upgrader.

Si quelqu'un le veut, ça ne lui coûtera que les frais d'expédition. Sinon poubelle.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------

Ah nouvelle découverte : un lecteur ZIP 100 port parallèle.
Le prix se résumera aux frais d'expédition là aussi, avis aux collectionneurs d'antiquité...


----------



## -oldmac- (17 Octobre 2010)

Bon c'est pas la plaçe pour ce topic mais je suis intéresse pour passer mon G4 AGP de 350 Mhz à 400 Mhz !

Et le zip si il y a des disquettes


----------



## Sylvioo (17 Octobre 2010)

Désolé, je savais pas trop où posté ça, j'ai pas trouvé de topic achat/vente (j'ai peut-être mal cherché).

J'ai pas de disquettes zip avec le lecteur que j'ai récupéré au boulot où je gère un petit parc informatique avec de jolies Imac 24' et 27' et quelques Powermac Bi-G5 et où ces lecteurs sont has been depuis belle lurette... 

Bref, sinon pour le CPU, j'ai oublié de dire qu'il s'agit d'une espèce de carte (pour powermac G4) avec un gros radiateur (sans ventilo qui sont ceux du boitier dans les powermac).

Je peux te mettre le CPU (bien emballé) dans un colis et t'envoyer ça pour 6 avec ou sans le lecteur zip.


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Octobre 2010)

Ok on voit ça par MP contacte moi


----------

